# BWEA (Back to Work Enterprise Allowance) vs getting a job



## Nemama (25 Apr 2018)

Hi,

What if I get entitled to BWEA but I get an offer from an employer afterwards? 
Do I lose the BWEA or I might keep working part-time with this new employer (as employee) and then part time as sole trader and still getting BWEA?

Thanks,


----------



## gipimann (25 Apr 2018)

You cannot become an employee and retain your Back to Work Enterprise Allowance

Section 4.16 of the Operational Guidelines reads as follows: 

_Participants are not allowed to enter into paid employment as an employee, either in a full-time or part-time capacity while in receipt of BTWEA/STEA. It is considered appropriate that if someone is approved for the BTWEA/STEA, s/he should be fully dedicated to the business and, therefore, not engaged in other employments. 

Accordingly, participants cannot pursue part-time or temporary employment while participating on the Scheme. This will ensure that clients are devoting 100% of their time to the business venture to maximise the chances of success._ 

http://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/Back-to-Work-Enterprise-Allowance-Self-Employed.aspx#_Toc486252223


----------



## Nemama (25 Apr 2018)

Thank you.

Let suggest the hypothesis that the business (for which I got the BTWA approval) doesn't go as good as planned initially and I decide to stop as sole trader and be back to the job seeker market. Can I cancel the BTWA?  What would the collateral effects be?

Thanks,


----------



## gipimann (25 Apr 2018)

Have a look at Section 4.15 on the website above - the Department will carry out a 3 and 9 month review of your business, and suggest courses of action (to include going back to jobseekers) if the business is not sustainable.


----------

